# New here and to loot boxes



## RNRita (May 19, 2018)

Hello, everyone. Just want to say I could have died happy without having to learn about loot boxes. All I want is the yellow stage...I have spent 500 leaf tickets (finally broke down and bought some) to get four berets, two yellow dresses, a pink dress, and a pink stage. I got some other things but no yellow stage. I had a card full of stamps so went to trade it in and found out I needed ten cards to get the yellow stage! With my luck, I would have to use 4500 more leaf tickets to assure I can trade for the yellow stage. I would like the other memories, too, but this is NOT a thing. The odds are terrible and I, now, will not pay for another thing. The math comes out to around $160 to be able to trade cards for an item. Omg...I?m in the wrong business.


----------



## J087 (May 20, 2018)

First of all welcome to the forum and the Pocket Camp community.

I'd like to share that I unlocked several memories through fortune cookies bought with bells, and through fortune cookies bought with the free leaf tickets I got by simply playing this game. Nintendo is throwing free tickets at you during every single event. Spending a small amount of your time completing goals will fetch you a nice amount of leaf tickets. Never have I ever, nor will I ever, spend money on the purchase of leaf tickets. It is simply not worth is.

That being said it is also good to realise it was your own choice to purchase leaf tickets. If you are unhappy with the outcome you should ask yourself if this is the right game for you. Yes it's still a micro-pay game. And Nintendo uses all of Animal Crossing's charm to make you want to collect cute digital content. But in the end you are the one responsible for your own choices. If you can keep a clear head and play this game in a sensible way, you can still enjoy premium features without spending a single coin.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

Unfortunatly, you had to learn the hard way that buying Leaf Tickets for the memories is a waste! Especially, when the cookies are random and with chance.


----------



## KaraNari (May 21, 2018)

Haha I only bought leaf tickets once when the game first came out because I wanted K.Ks chair.  But yea the game gives you a lot of bells. I always have like 600+ bells from the game freebies. Best of luck!


----------



## ESkill (May 21, 2018)

Yeah it can be really frustrating and disheartening to keep getting repeats. Loot boxes really suck. But you can get some leaf tickets through game play,  and every once in a while you can buy the character cookies with bells. But yeah,  you have decide if you're willing to either spend a lot of money to get what you want,  or play for free with a really slim chance of getting what you want. I bought four fortune cookies with leaf tickets,  the first three were the patch rugs. I was okay with having two because I could put two out at the campsite, but the third was just a compete waste so I was pretty bummed. But I decided to get one last cookie and I got the giant teddy bear that I really wanted. So it's a roller-coaster ride for sure.


----------



## RNRita (May 21, 2018)

I guess you misunderstood. I, finally, broke down and spent 8 bucks for the first time.  I’ve been playing since it started. I played Animal Crossings since the Nintendo GameCube version. It has always been my favorite game. I played on all the systems and was very excited to see this game come out. I will spend money here and there on a game that is fun. I have no problem with people making money. My point is that these memories may not be attainable and that is hard to swallow. I have gotten all the leaf tickets that Nintendo has thrown out and explains that I spent 500 tickets....ten chances...and have not been able to get the yellow stage.
I know I’m not the only one who feels this is sort of a rip off because I’ve been reading the threads. My husband is a big gamer and says most people hate loot boxes if the odds are very stacked against them, as this one seems to be. If you were assured you couldn’t get the same item twice, it would be worth it.
So, I will keep playing and won’t buy fortune cookies with leaf tickets...but, since this started, I have yet to see a fortune cookie I could buy with bells that wa pink....


----------

